# Artificial Water Ripples



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am planning on doing a mount with an old herters decoy floating, with one bluebill swimming by it and one landing. I am wondering how to do the waves or ripples, and the ripples around the decoy and bluebill.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There are many ways to achieve ripples with resin. To be honest, I am still learning myself! An easy way with is to buy ripple molds! They have them at Hide and Beak supply company! Just look them up on line! You can use air pressure from an air compressor, blower feature on a shop vac, etc. You can also use an acid brush to run through the resin as it's setting up to achieve ripples! Some guys mold ripples out of clay! Lot's of ways to do it! I would buy a habitat manuel to help guide you along! Most taxidermy supply catalogs have them, including Hide and Beak! Good luck and be sure to post up some pictures when you are done!


----------

